

Kevin Mitnick's Business Card - drm237
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=106709219&size=o
This is pretty cool...
======
drm237
Even if you think he gets more hype then he deserves, this is pretty cool. It
always pays to have a lock-pick set with you at all times...

~~~
nickb
Yeah, it pays in possible jail time:

From Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lock_picking>

"In United States, laws concerning possession of lock picks vary from state to
state. Generally, possession and use of lock picks is considered equivalent to
the possession of a crowbar or other tool that may or may not be used in a
burglary. Illegal possession of lock picks is generally prosecuted as a felony
under the category of possession of burglary tools or similar statutes. In
many states, simple possession is completely legal as their statutes require
proof of intent. In some states, however, possession without appropriate
licensure is considered prima facie evidence of intent to commit a crime (in
California for example), rendering simple possession a crime"

~~~
jey
It's a business card. I hope you can't be jailed for possessing a business
card.

(Yes, it's convenient that it's possible to turn the business card into other
tools.)

~~~
staunch
<http://www.knifezone.ca/toollogic/toolcreditcard.htm>

------
nickb
Here is the original: [http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/heavy-metal/lock-pick-
business-ca...](http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/heavy-metal/lock-pick-business-
card-sweet-form-solid-function-265401.php)

~~~
Lockheed
Original?

gizmodo [via] [http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/how-lock-
pick...](http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/how-lock-pickers-
design-business-cards) [via]
<http://www.jenimattson.com/pages/identity/melvin.shtml>

